# Just venting



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

Where do I start I guess I will start here my blood is boiling I am beyond angry I am irate.
A year ago we moved in here moved away from family for a fresh start .I could not wait for my youngest my 11 year old to make friends.This one girl would come over and play and spend almost every weekend with her.
Sometimes she would come over and beg to stay the whole weekend she almost looked scared to go home.I would always tell her she could as long as she let her parents know come to find out she never told her parents and not one single weekend did her parents ever come looking for her.I told her for now on she had to let her parents know( even though they seemed to really not care.)
Eventually her brothers and sisters would come over all the time I put a stop to it I would find them stealing.The 5 year old stole a cig and smoked it in my back yard.I was so scared I would be in trouble over that one.
The last time this kid spent the night she tore up my stereo,wrote pictures of poop on my walls wrote on my couch.She is no longer allowed her.
I never figured out why she was scared to go home another parent told me she had went to their house the parents were dealing drugs .I usually don't believe in rumors but this made sense.
So now the kids pick on my daughter on her way to school .The youngest boy is a pain in everyone's butt he has a mouth on him like a drunking sailor.I walk my daughter to school half way if they are nowhere in sight .On days they are walking near us I walk her all the way.I got them in trouble once for pushing my daughter in the gutter I called the school he had to walk with his brothers and sisters to school he could not leave their sights.
Well today I walked her to school they were walking near us so I walked her all the way glad I did too.
I am not sure about these children's ages my guess would be 15 (she is a girl who is very overweight and uses her weight to threaten others)The second oldest is I believe is like 13 boy not sure about the age really.The rest of them are younger
Anyway I walked her all the way cause they were basically walking with us.The kids started throwing rocks around one of the older ones was throwing hard pounding it on a sign near my daughter and the other kids were calling her names.If it would have hit my daughters face I have no doubt it would of done some major damage as we passed the sign he would throw them right by her face to the road.At this point I lost it I cussed this kid out told him he hurt my daughter at all I would pound his face in.I admit I should not have lost it but I was surrounded by Satan's spawns 4 of these kids in front of us and the fat older kid behind us.I am not sure if they were all brothers and sisters or if one was a friend of theirs.I would just call the school but tonights parent teacher confrences my husband is going to bring it up then.
I don't understand why people have kids if they are to lazy to raise them at all teach them manors and respect.I am not sure how many children they have but they sit at home all day no job from what I understand they never worked from the time they started having kids they collected welfare.You would think the parents would have time to raise them right wouldn't ya.No cause the parenting falls upon the older children.
I know the economy is difficult right now it is hard to find jobs,but these people are lazy in every way.I use to feel sorry for these kids until I saw how they really were.
Oh and the cig incident with the 5 year old I was told the parents think it is funny when she smokes.Why have children so they can be a burden on society?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I was in this situation as a kid and again as a parent.

In both situations we had to move. 

Yes it was a financial drain both times to move away from drug dealers but it was necessary.


----------



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

The drug dealing does not affect us they live several blocks away and all the parents banned the children from coming into our neighborhood no one can stand or tolerate these kids.All though they do sneak in here time to time my only problem is with her walking to school and having them around even in school they seem to pick on her.One of the younger brats took a skateboard smashed it into my neighbores four year old childs head all the parents agreed they weren't allowed around here.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Thankfully in my case once we moved this all stopped even though we stayed in the same school district.

Simply too many kids, school is strict and it's too far away to walk.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

I would let the school know what you just told us, especially the on-the-way-to-school bullying. They are mandatory reporters and will call child services. This is about protecting your child. Ask for your child to see the school counselor weekly until holiday break, too. That's a safe space where the fear of telling a parent isn't there. 

Drive the kid to school. I know it's a hassle. BTDT from kids on both the bus and our street who use but don't deal. (We're moving at the end of the school year. I'd do it sooner but we're broke.)

Here is the hard part: every single time the kids do anything off school grounds, call the police. This is about protecting your kiddo. I don't trust the schools to follow through on bullying, primarily because they often teach "just don't do it" rather than teaching empathy to the kids. 

You just might have to be a huge Bear Parent for the next few months, and make sure to talk openly with d about why you're protecting her by driving her to school, etc. This is love in action.


----------



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

TikiKeen- I would love to drive her to school I don't have my license though I was in a couple of car wrecks years ago I was not driving in either accident.I just got scared of cars never renewed my license thinking of getting them that is a good idea i'm over the fear.The thing is I am not sure if they are actually dealing drugs but would kind of explain why the child would beg to spend the night and act scared if I said no.Trust me I am a big huge bear parent it scares me to think of what they would do to her if they caught her walking by herself I call and complain to the school whenever they do something to her I have to say this school does disiplin them I am scared everytime I call the school the bullying gets worse.Oh and trust me they ever lay a hand on her outside this neighborhood I will call the cops .My daughter seems to know not to leave the neighborhood she usually stays in our yard and if she sees them walking in our street she gets me.
It just hurts me as a mom to see her cry see her in pain it breaks my heart.
I hope you are able to move soon sorry both of you and Mavish are going through this.
The school counselor is a great idea totally slipped my mind they have one there is a parent teacher conference tonight i'll bring it up.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

This experience has taught me to not be naive about the world either.

When a kid is scared to go home that is a red flag and I take it seriously.

I now discourage those friendships.

As much as I'd like to save these kids I won't sacrifice my own kids to do it.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I would contact the school, and maybe even police. Throwing rocks at a kid is no joke. Maybe the cops would even send a car to come through around the time your kid walks to school, keep an eye out. Would be such a shame for those innocents to wind up in the juvenile system...


----------



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

Mavish that is a very good point never thought of it like that yes I agree with you whole heartidly.I don't do it anymore I am happy I never allowed her to go to their house.I was so angry this morning it was so tempting to grab that kid and beat his bottom.I am a person who never believed in spankings but how people disiplin their kids is their business I never wanted to beat some childrens butt as much as I did this morn.I am still beyond angry thinking of taking a nap maybe ill cool off some.


----------



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

John Lee if their parents don't start taking care of them they will wind up there and prison at some point of their life.I think the oldest daughter has been arrested a couple of times already not sure why but their neighbor told me she had to go get her a couple of times.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I absolutely do not put up with bullying. I was never bullied as a kid (or to any amount that I remember). If I feel an issue with my kids being bullied, I first say something to the kid. If that doesn't work, I track down the parent. It may not be the smartest move, but I have threatened to bully and beat down a parent when their kid was messing with my kid. Thankfully, there have not been any incidents again.

I just don't understand this bullying thing. When I grew up, we would fight all of the time as kids. It is just what we did. It was nothing to be best friends with a kid on Monday, brawl on Tues and be best friends again on Wednesday. This bullying crap would never be tolerated by any of us back as a kid either.


----------



## Wild Mustang (Oct 26, 2013)

I would video their behavior on the way to school. Every day. 
You never know when the bullies will turn the tide and say you/your daughter abused them.

Read up on bullying. Explain it to your daughter. 
Bullying a bully works, but probably not in this case. 
They outnumber her and have a pack mentality. 

Sometimes taking the opposite approach can work, particularly with the 
younger ones. Giving a hearty "good morning" daily may wear one or two down. 
Not sure because the older ones will want to maintain the herd behavior.

Has your daughter made her own friends?


----------

